# problem building xf86-video-intel



## bkouhi (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi,

I got this error message when I tried to build x11/xorg-minimal:


```
CC     i830_render.lo
  CC     i915_3d.lo
  CC     i915_render.lo
  CC     i915_video.lo
  CC     i965_3d.lo
  CC     i965_video.lo
  CC     i965_render.lo
  CC     intel_dri.lo
  CCLD   intel_drv.la
Making all in test
  CC     test_display.lo
In file included from test_display.c:8:
test.h:7:36: error: X11/extensions/Xrender.h: No such file or directory
In file included from test_display.c:8:
test.h:33: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'XRenderPictFormat'
test.h:44: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'XRenderPictFo
rmat'
test.h:45: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'XRenderPictFo
rmat'
test.h:72: error: expected declaration specifiers or '...' before 'XRenderPictFo
rmat'
test.h:81: error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before 'XRenderPictFormat'
test_display.c: In function 'default_setup':
test_display.c:124: error: 'struct test_display' has no member named 'format'
test_display.c:125: warning: implicit declaration of function 'XRenderFindVisual
Format'
test_display.c:125: warning: nested extern declaration of 'XRenderFindVisualForm
at'
*** [test_display.lo] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel/work/xf86-video-intel-2.17.0/tes
t.
*** [all-recursive] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel/work/xf86-video-intel-2.17.0.
*** [all] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel/work/xf86-video-intel-2.17.0.
*** [do-build] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel.
*** [run-depends] Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/xorg-minimal.
root@minootux:/usr/ports/x11/xorg-minimal #
```

But I successfully built this port yesterday. Today I updated my source tree with portsnap(1)() and this problem happened after that. Here is my /etc/make.conf:


```
WITH_KMS=	yes
WITH_NEW_XORG=	yes
WITH_FRIBIDI=	yes
RANDOMIZE_MASTER_SITES=	yes
VIDEO_DRIVER=	intel
MAKE_JOBS_NUMBER?=      5
CPUTYPE?=       core2
WITHOUT_QT=	yes
WITHOUT_GNOME=	yes
WITHOUT_GTK=	yes
WITHOUT_HAL=	yes
WITHOUT_CUPS=	yes
WITHOUT_GNUTLS=	yes
WITH_OPENSSL=	yes
# added by use.perl 2013-03-17 12:03:01
PERL_VERSION=5.14.2
```

Thanks!


----------



## cpm@ (Mar 17, 2013)

Xrender.h is missing, so please reinstall x11/libXrender library which provides the missing header file.


----------

